# How big is the scoop? and other Whey questions



## canuck_newbie (Feb 6, 2004)

Good morning,

I bought some Whey protein yesterday (Prolabs), and I have a few newbie questions for the gang here:

1) One scoop is 22 g protein. Great. But how big is the scoop? My tub didn't come with a scoop apparently. 2 tablespoons = 1 scoop?

2) I figure that the easiest way to add protein powder to my diet is to add it to my breakfast cereal in the morning. My breakfasts are protein weak, so this might be a way to even out my protein intake througout the day. I put a couple of tablespoons on my cereal this morning. Pre-mixing the powder with the cereal milk, rather than just pouring the powder onto the flakes seems to be the way to go, since the undisolved lumps aren't exactly appetizing. Any thoughts?

3) In addition to a "scoop" with breakfast, I was going to take another "scoop" immediately after my workouts (I workout one day on, one day off). What's the best way of doing this? I could take a 1/2 litre bottle, pre-mix the protein and some water and then drink it in my car immediately after the workout. Is it okay to leave whey protein mixed like that for an hour or two? I have heard that creatine degrades if you leave it like that. 

Any thoughts, comments, or other pointers are appreciated.

Eric


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 6, 2004)

One scoop equals around 32 grams.

The amount of powder you take and when and how  is dependant on what your goals are?


----------



## Larva (Feb 6, 2004)

hey man did ya dig deep with a spoon, i had the same problem once but found the sucker at the bottom.

with miing protein its ok to leave it for a hour, don't know about creatine thou, you can always do it when ya get home, i think you got like a 45 min window after a work out, i personally just mix my shake an creatine after i get home. oh you might want to add 2 scoops, but like Iaindaniel said it depends on your goals

oh and welome to IM


----------



## canuck_newbie (Feb 6, 2004)

Larva: I'll take another good look for that scoop, but my initial mining operation came up dry.  

Mixing up a protein shake when I get home is obviously easier.  I try to be home and eating protein-rich real food within that 45 minutes. 

Is there any difference between chugging back a whey protein shake immediately after a workout and having one 45 minutes later.  For some reason, I thought that time was of the essence.

Iaindaniel: Yes, I know that one scoop = 32 g.  My question is, if I don't have a scoop roughly how many tablespoons = 32 g?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 6, 2004)

they must be inside, i have never seen a protein "bucket" that does not have a scoop inside, it is usualy somewhere at the botom on the side or some shit, i have that problem a lot, heheh, good luck man


----------



## Larva (Feb 6, 2004)

12g = 1 Tablespoon

and what question guy said dig it has to be there
here is a excerpt from Dr. pain about the 45mins later
question:
Futhermore is it worth taking a protein shake and sipping it during the workout? or is water better? and then right after the workout you gobble down 500ml of Protein shake mixed with creatine, a meal shortly afterwards (20 minutes later) with a glutamin and multivitamin ?
ANswer:
Depends on your goals...eat a meal 60 minutes plus, or a shake 45 minutes plus before a W/O if you need to.......depending on the intensity and duration of your training, and goals (again with the goals )...there are studies that suggest fluid replacement during the W/O...I suggest water. Antioxidants are preferred w'food after a W/O. so you could wiat to take your Multi till then, extra "C" is optional 

did this to clarify  myself


----------



## Larva (Feb 6, 2004)

another good thread that might help ya out.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14616&highlight=post+work+out+shake


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 6, 2004)

If you leave your creatine in water for more then 10 minutes or so it is waisted.  Protein shakes you can make in advance if you wish but the creatine cannot sit in any sort of liquid for an extended period of time.  You have a 45 minute gap after working out to take in the whey protein, then follow that an hour later with a real meal.  As for the amounts depending on you goals they say anywhere from 30-60g's of whey protein is acceptable.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

And next time, hold on to your old scoop (wash it out)
so you dont have to go digging for the new one


----------



## canuck_newbie (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for the tips folks.

I dug around a little bit more and found my scoop!  That sounds like the beginning of a joke.  "The guy was so new to working out that he couldn't even find the scoop in his protein bucket." 

I just had my first post-workout shake with: one scoop of protein, one banana, 1/2 dozen frozen strawberries and some water.  Are bananas and strawberries good additions, in regards to getting the needed post-workout carbs?

Eric


----------

